# Bellator signs UFC vet Brian Foster



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Brian Foster (18-5 MMA, 0-0 BFC) is headed to Bellator Fighting Championships' competitive welterweight division.
> 
> Officials today announced the signing, thought terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAjunkie.com*


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Good signing but hopefully Foster has changed camps from Hughes and the ones out in the sticks. he is physically gifted but needs to tighten up his submission defense.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I know this is old, but it's good news. Foster is an exciting fighter.


----------

